# Christmas present ideas for a (will be) 11 month old?



## babybirkel (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey everybody, I am trying to figure out what to get for my son for Christmas and then for his 1st birthday (3 weeks after Christmas). I am all about the imaginative play, natural, classic toys, and I want something that will grow with him. My DH and I were thinking a play kitchen and then play food, play pots and pans, etc. What do you all think?

Then for his birthday maybe a toy car (I like the wooden, simple ones they have at nova natural) and maybe some kind of push-pull toy.

But I don't know. Any other ideas for us to consider? We're on a pretty limited budget, and he'll be 1 -- so he'll probably be more excited about the wrapping paper. And we want to make the holidays simple and less about material things, if that helps. Simple, natural, imaginative toys. Any ideas are helpful though.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

Those all sound like great ideas to me. I wouldn't put too much into kitchen accessories at his age, though. Actually, a set of metal measuring cups make for great pots and pans and drumming (and you can use them too!). DD started to really get into cars at that age, so that sounds awesome. Also, she started a book and ball obsession soon after her first birthday. Books are inexpensive and easy to find used at yard sales and on ebay. You can get a lot of play for a little money out of a few balls of varying sizes and colors. A yoga ball or Gymnic ball is especially fun for a kid at that age (of course, you'd need to hold and bounce him on the Gymnic ball now, but my DD also LOVES rolling it and carrying it around when she goes to her friend's house.) Stacking toys are great too.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

stacking bowls! my kids have a set of rainbow stacking bowls and they get played with pretty much every day, and we've had them nearly two years. they are good for stacking, using as bowls, drums, hats, boats, laying out in geometric designs... very open ended, and they stack up and take up little space. they are also hard to wreck.


----------



## mommy2naomi (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't think that a 1 year old would like a kitchen yet but soon. Maybe some musical instruments? We actually didn't give either of our kids 1st b-day presents but I think its nice that you're putting so much thought into it.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

What did I get for Jess's 1st Christmas? (she was 11.5 months) - a wooden pull along train (her nearly 3yo sister now still plays with it!), a ball and some new pjs. And I bought her a children's bond which has now doubled in value and will be cashed in when she's 18.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

What about a ride on toy of some kind? My older DS got one for his first Christmas and still plays with it at 3.5. Now my younger DS plays with it as well.


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biscuits & Gravy* 
What about a ride on toy of some kind? My older DS got one for his first Christmas and still plays with it at 3.5. Now my younger DS plays with it as well.

We got DD a Wheely Bug! She loves it and it's used all the time. It's also the type of toy that will last through several children and could be handed down to grandkids. I love it that much!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I jumped the gun on the toy kitchen and I don't think it gets as much use as it could, because it has "always been here." My experience with the big toys that I eagerly bought ahead is that I would have been better off waiting until he was ready, or older, or expressing interest on his own.

My ds was 13 month at Christmastime and we got a wooden push mower, Lego Quatros, a bead maze and a Melissa and Doug Chomp and Clack Alligator. He is 4 now and his little sis is 2 and they still play with all of it. Especially the push mower and the Legos.

Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I think the kitchen and the kitchen accessories would be better for next year. I think at the age, the simpler the better. Maybe a nice set of blocks or a cool ball or perhaps a cute doll or stuffed animal.

The car sounds cool and along those lines, this bus is one of my 12 month old son's favorite toys. I got it for my daughter when she was about his age, and it has gotten tons and tons of use over the years. She still plays with it too. They now make a version with non-painted people too for a more natural feel.


----------

